# Hecht in Holland



## Zanderblues (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo!
Wollte am Wochenende mal nach Holland fahren. Zielfische wären Hecht,Zander und Friedfisch. Da ich letztes Jahr oft nach Roermond gefahren bin, aber sehr schlecht gegangen habe suche ich nun etwas in Richtung Amsterdam. Am besten kleinere Kanäle und oder Polder so ähnlich wie in den Videos von z.B Matze Koch. Wichtig wäre auch das es erlaubt wäre, die Hechte zu entnehmen.

Grüße David


----------



## krauthi7 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*

- oh oh - hecht entmahne in Holland   das solltest du dir gut überlegen


----------



## Zanderblues (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*

Dürfte ich fragen warum?


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*

Weil man ohne einen ausreichenden Raubfischbestand in den überdüngten Gräben, wahrscheilich über den Rücken der Weißfische, diese überqueren könnte.
Hechte sind heilig in Holland!
Warum gehst du nicht in Deutschland auf Hecht, die sind auch hierzulande nicht gerade selten?

Jürgen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*

Was in Indien die Heilige Kuh ist, ist das in Holland der Hecht. :m(Zwar nicht religiös gesehen) aber doch sehr eng gesehen.|krach:
Da gab es auch schon aufgeschlitzte Reifen.|bigeyes
Wenn Du unbedingt Hechte entnehmen möchtes, dann mach das lieber in Deutschland.

Klar fängt man da weniger, aber überleg auch mal warum.
Einen 60er Hecht den man auf den Kopf haut, wächst nicht mehr.:m


----------



## Zanderblues (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*

Jut dann lasse ich das mal lieber . Unabgesehen davon irgendwelche Gewässertipps?


----------



## Carsten_ (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*

Immer diese Märchen dass die einen halbtot schlagen nur weil man einen Hecht entnimmt...
 Ich habe es schon gemacht und mich hat keiner der wenigen anderen Angler und Spaziergänger deswegen angesprochen oder gar meine Reifen aufgeschlitzt 
 Ich zahle meinen Beitrag, halte mich an die Regeln, fange einen Speisefisch und nehme ihn zum Verzehr mit... fertig.
 Ich persönlich nehme aus den NL aber nur wenig mit da ich dort Gast bin.

 Gruß
 Carsten


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Immer diese Märchen dass die einen halbtot schlagen nur weil man einen Hecht entnimmt...



Ist kein Märchen. Kommt wirklich vor.|evil:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Immer diese Märchen dass die einen halbtot schlagen nur weil man einen Hecht entnimmt...


Das halbtot schlagen kommt jetzt von dir, dass aber Autoreifen aufgeschlitzt werden ist nichts neues.

Auch hier kommt es auf die Region an und wie man sich benimmt. Wenn ich in den Niederlanden bin, bin ich eh meist in der nähe meines Autos auf dem dann noch vorsichtshalber C&R steht. Mir ist da bisher auch noch nichts passiert, allerdings nehme ich auch keinen Fisch (wenn es nicht sein muss) mit und zolle den nötigen Respekt als Angler, habe sogar die Sprache stellenweise dafür gelernt, was immer gut ankommt.

Ich kenne den Niederländer zu 98% als sehr freundlichen Menschen und damit meine ich die Angler dort. Nur ganz ganz selten gibt es Mal welche, die unfreundlich und abwertend gegenüber dem Ausländer sind. 




Carsten_ schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon gemacht und mich hat keiner der wenigen anderen Angler und Spaziergänger deswegen angesprochen oder gar meine Reifen aufgeschlitzt


Im Grunde genommen passiert da auch nichts. 
Es kommt aber eben auch auf die Region an. 

Wenn man hier Grenznahe unterwegs ist, da hat man das Gefühl, dass es die meisten nicht interessiert. Im Gegenteil, da haben mich schon Friedfisch Angler (hier gibt es fast nur Friedfisch Angler) darum gebeten an deren Stellen den Hecht weg zu fangen. Der frisst ja deren Zielfisch weg. Aber in anderen Regionen, wo der Fisch dann auch liebevoll Snoekjes genannt wird, kann das schon ganz anders aussehen.

Je nach Region ist es auch verboten, den Hecht zu besitzen (wie man es dort gerne nennt) bzw. zu entnehmen.



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Ich persönlich nehme aus den NL aber nur wenig mit *da ich dort Gast* bin.


#6


----------



## Carsten_ (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*

Ok, ich würde diese Tage auch nicht mit allzu gebräunter Haut und dunklen Haaren durch Sachsen wandern. Da warten nämlich die Nazis mit ihren Plakaten und Parolen... Deshalb aber niemanden generell vom Deutschland Besuch abraten. 

So häufig wie einem hier geraten wird den niederländischen Hecht wie ein König zu hofieren damit die niederländische Gefolgschaft einen nicht lyncht gibt es sich sicherlich Beweise für diese These oder? 

Und das man Hechte nicht abschlägt wo Entnahme und Besitz verboten sind versteht sich doch von selbst


----------



## Blechinfettseb (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Ok, ich würde diese Tage auch nicht mit allzu gebräunter Haut und dunklen Haaren durch Sachsen wandern. Da warten nämlich die Nazis mit ihren Plakaten und Parolen... Deshalb aber niemanden generell vom Deutschland Besuch abraten.
> 
> So häufig wie einem hier geraten wird den niederländischen Hecht wie ein König zu hofieren damit die niederländische Gefolgschaft einen nicht lyncht gibt es sich sicherlich Beweise für diese These oder?
> 
> Und das man Hechte nicht abschlägt wo Entnahme und Besitz verboten sind versteht sich doch von selbst


 
 Natürlich ist es nicht überall so und auch nicht jeder Holländer reagiert so. Es gibt aber Regionen (bspw. Hafengebiete um die großen Randmeere des Ijsselmeers) die Vorbelastet sind. So gab/gibt es öfters Konflikte mit Besuchern aus Osteuropa die dann in den tiefen Häfen, wo sich der Fisch  im Winter sammelt, ohne Ende abgeknüppelt (oft auch gerissen) haben. Dort reagiert man definitiv sensibler.  Gleiches gilt z.B. in Stege (Insel Moen, Dänermark, absolute C&R Pflicht). Dort sind die lokalen Angler extrem genervt und vermutlich wird noch dieses Jahr das Angeln vom Ufer im Hafen verboten

 Ich persönlich habe auch schon mitbekommen wie jemand ein Hecht auf dem Boot abgeknüppelt hat (dort was es def. verboten). Hat keine 2 Minuten gedauert dann standen dort 2 Boote ca. 5-10m neben dran die auf übelste losgelegt haben. Denke das wäre an Land lustig geworden. Reifen zerstechen kenne ich aus England. War schon live dabei wie den "Poachern" Reifen zerstochen wurden. Also gut möglich das sich der ein oder andere verrückte auch in Holland rum treibt.

 Die andere Sache ist erstmal ein Gewässer zu finden, wo man den Hecht entnehmen darf. In den Gewässern wo ich  bisher unterwegs war, ist es auf jeden Fall untersagt.

 Freunde macht man sich dort also mit der Mitnahme eher nicht.


----------



## Carsten_ (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*

Das hört sich alles schon wesentlich relativer an 
In den Gewässern von HF Midden Nederland, wo ich Angel wenn ich in NL unterwegs bin, darf man Hecht in der Regel entnehmen. Glaube 1 oder 2 pro tag


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> So häufig wie einem hier geraten wird den niederländischen Hecht wie ein König zu hofieren damit die niederländische Gefolgschaft einen nicht lyncht gibt es sich sicherlich Beweise für diese These oder?


Nicht selber dabei gewesen und auch keine offiziellen Quellen. Lediglich Aussagen von Anglern und Erfahrungen im Netz. 

Aber nichts desto trotz ist und bleib es ein gut gemeinter Rat an den Deutschen Angler, dort nach Möglichkeit keinen Hecht mitzunehmen. Es wird nicht gerne gesehen, selten gemacht und daran sollten wir als Gast uns auch ein Beispiel nehmen. 

Wer sich nicht daran hält, sofern erlaubt, kann dies natürlich machen aber sollte sich auch bewusst sein, dass er damit den negativen Ruf nur weiter ausbaut.

P.S. auch ich habe schon Hecht oder Zander in den Niederlanden mitgenommen. Aber ich belasse es bei den Fischen, die sich unglücklicherweise nach dem Drill so verletzt haben, dass sie es wohl möglich nicht überleben. Und das sind wirklich wenige. Und dann versuche ich auch dabei nicht gesehen zu werden oder es zu erklären.


----------



## Ulli3D (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*

Von den Entnahmemöglichkeiten sind in 3 von 7 Federaties folgende Entnahmen von Hecht (Snoek) möglich:

Groningen Drenthe 1 Snoek
Oost-Nederland 1 Snoek
Midden Nederland 1 Snoek

In den restlichen Federaties ist der Besitz verboten und entsprechend teuer.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> P.S. auch ich habe schon Hecht oder Zander in den Niederlanden mitgenommen. Aber ich belasse es bei den Fischen, die sich unglücklicherweise nach dem Drill so verletzt haben, dass sie es wohl möglich nicht überleben. Und das sind wirklich wenige. Und dann versuche ich auch dabei nicht gesehen zu werden oder es zu erklären.



Hallo, 

na das sind ja Zustände, daß man Angst haben muß, wenn man einen schwer verletzten Fisch abschlägt und mitnimmt, was ja eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist.
Da konnte ich ja vor 45 Jahren im tiefsten Jugoslawien entspannter fischen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ulli3D (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*

Schwer verletzten Fisch, der Schonzeit hat oder untermaßig ist, musst Du auch in NRW abschlagen und vergraben, Mitnahme ist nicht, sonst wäre jeder Fisch schwer verletzt gewesen.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Schwer verletzten Fisch, der Schonzeit hat oder untermaßig ist, musst Du auch in NRW abschlagen und vergraben, Mitnahme ist nicht, sonst wäre jeder Fisch schwer verletzt gewesen.




Hallo,

ja, aber ich dachte Bieberpelz meinte schon einen maßigen, schwerverletzen Hecht außerhalb der Schonzeit.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*

Wäre ich ein Mitnahmeverfechter, würde ich mich in einem stillen Moment einfach mal fragen, wieso ich überhaupt nach NL fahre und nicht vor der Haustür - im Falle Essen sicher die Ruhr, der Rhein und ein paar andere Gewässer - angele.

Na, klingelts immer noch nicht? :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*

Oder nach Bayern, da musste eh jeden maßigen Fisch knüppeln - wenn Du ihn selber nicht willst kannste ihn verbuddeln oder wie manche kriminelle  Einheimische an Gastwirte weiterreichen....

Bodden oder Müritz geht auch.....

Aber die Niederländer, den Stress würd ich mir auch nicht geben, wenn ich Hechte zum mitnehmen wollte..


----------



## Ulli3D (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, aber ich dachte Bieberpelz meinte schon einen maßigen, schwerverletzen Hecht außerhalb der Schonzeit.
> 
> ...



Biomasse und zurück ins Gewässer und, nach Untersuchungen ist das abschneiden des Vorfachs und zurücksetzen fast immer eine Garantie, dass sich der Hecht erholt und der Drilling sich auflöst und, wer ist dennschon Tierarzt und kann einen verletzten Fisch von einem tödlich verletzten unterscheiden? Ich nicht und, einfach den Regeln folgen, dann kostet es auch keine Euros und, die Niederländer haben anscheinend gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, von nichts kommen die guten Bestände nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder nach Bayern, da musste eh jeden maßigen Fisch knüppeln - wenn Du ihn selber nicht willst kannste ihn verbuddeln oder wie manche kriminelle  Einheimische an Gastwirte weiterreichen....
> 
> Bodden oder Müritz geht auch.....
> 
> Aber die Niederländer, den Stress würd ich mir auch nicht geben, wenn ich Hechte zum mitnehmen wollte..



Hallo Thomas,

na ja, jetzt übertreibst Du aber #h, das mit der Weitergabe an den Gastwirt war eine Einzelfalllösung, die Dank des Arrangements unseres damaligen Vorstands möglich war.
Es waren halt vermutlich noch so zwei/drei Waller dieser Größenklasse im Wasser und bei dem ausbrechenden Wallerfieber bestand die Möglichkeit ,daß ein solcher Fisch auch gefangen wird, was dann ein paar Jahre später, durch Zufall auch geschah. Und hierfür eine Vorkehrung über die Verwertbarkeit zu treffen bezeichne ich als klug und vorausschauend. Denn welcher Angler kann schon einen so großen Waller verwerten. 
Das mag rechtlich gesehen nicht ganz einwandfrei gewesen sein aber vom ethischen Standpunkt auf jeden fall korrekter als eine Entsorgung in der Tonne etc. .
Zu der Entnahme von Hechten in den Niederlanden; es muß doch möglich sein, einen schwer verletzen, über dem Mindestmaß liegenden und außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangenen  Fisch zu entnehmen, ohne daß man Repressalien (zerstochenen Reifen, Prügel etc.) befürchten muß. Wenn nicht, läuft dort irgendwas falsch.
Kann mir aber egal sein, aufgrund des guten Hechtbestandes in unserer Gegend brauche ich nicht wegen der Hechtfischerei woanders hinfahren zumal ich nur ein Nebenbei-Hechtfischer bin.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Biomasse und zurück ins Gewässer und, nach Untersuchungen ist das abschneiden des Vorfachs und zurücksetzen fast immer eine Garantie, dass sich der Hecht erholt und der Drilling sich auflöst
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Zu der Entnahme von Hechten in den Niederlanden; es muß doch möglich sein, einen schwer verletzen, über dem Mindestmaß liegenden und außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangenen  Fisch zu entnehmen, ohne daß man Repressalien (zerstochenen Reifen, Prügel etc.) befürchten muß. Wenn nicht, läuft dort irgendwas falsch.


Natürlich kann man das. 
Jeder nur halbwegs vernünftig denkende Mensch wird das vermutlich nicht anderes sehen. 

Das mit den zerstochenen Reifen ist ja auch nicht etwas, das ständig oder in der Regel vorkommt. Und schon gar nicht in jeder Region. Das sind eben Dinge, die passieren können und einfach nur verdeutlichen sollen, wie streng so mancher Niederländer damit sein kann.

Nur würde ich niemanden dazu raten in die Niederlande zu fahren, mit der Absicht einen Hecht mitzunehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*

offtopic an:


Lajos1 schrieb:


> na, dafür hätte ich gern mal eine verifizierbare Quelle.


gibts natürlich, relativ frisch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315660
nur zu Info, nicht zur Diskussion hier
offtopic aus


----------



## Carsten_ (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wäre ich ein Mitnahmeverfechter, würde ich mich in einem stillen Moment einfach mal fragen, wieso ich überhaupt nach NL fahre und nicht vor der Haustür - im Falle Essen sicher die Ruhr, der Rhein und ein paar andere Gewässer - angele.
> 
> Na, klingelts immer noch nicht? :g




 Tja bei über 5Mio Einwohnern im Ruhrgebiet kannst dir vorstellen wie es mit Ruhe, Idylle und Fischbestände bestellt ist ... |wavey:
 Und in Deutschland ist es mir zu doof für jeden Tümpel, Fluss und was weiß ich was zu recherchieren wer denn nun die Fischereirechte inne hat und wo er mir zu welch hohem Preis die Berechtigung verkauft dort zu angeln.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*

Angeln muß sich schließlich lohnen, jawoll, woll, woll!

Kleines Zahlenspiel gefällig?
Laß von den 5 Millionen nur 0,1% Angler sein und die regelmäßig ans Wasser ziehen, ebenso regelmäßig fangen und abschädeln. Was meinste wohl, wie lange ehemals gute Fischbestände halten?

Und jetzt verlagern wir dieses Gedankenspiel ins Ruhrgebiet... :q


Ansonsten mußte in NL ebenfalls recherchieren, hast längst nicht überall deine Ruhe, und kannst, wenn Du dich gesetzeskonform verhältst, nur kleine Stückzahlen entnehmen.

Angelst Du in NL vom Ruhrgebiet aus grenznah, fliegen dir pro Tour immer 20, eher 30 Euro für Sprit weg und Du fängst kaum noch was. Es KANN sich also gar nicht lohnen, denn für die großen Touren zahlste gut und gerne das Doppelte, nur für Sprit.

Kerl, klingelts denn wirklich immer noch nicht?


Mein Tip: Bleib an der Ruhr und spare dein Geld für Wein, Weib und Gesang. Dann haste keinen Fahrstreß, mußt jeden maßigen Fisch außerhalb der Schonzeit entnehmen und sorgst selber direkt und ganz aktiv für Ruhe in NL, [edit by Admin: Wir pflegen hier untereinander nen anderen Ton]


----------



## Carsten_ (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*

Genau das was du schreibst meinte ich bereits aufs Ruhrgebiet bezogen.
Ich muss dir auch etwas den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen, ich fahre seit über 15 Jahren regelmäßig zum Campen in die NL. Das Angeln kam erst vor einem Jahr dazu.
Verglichen mit dem Ruhrgebiet... sorry, man kann die NL, eigentlich egal wo gar nicht mit dem Ruhrgebiet vergleichen. Mir gefallen Land, Leute, Natur und Gewässer, daher fahre ich gerne ein paar Meter weiter um hinter der Grenze an fast jedem Gewässer das ich sehe angeln zu können. Und das ohne lange zu Recherchieren, Büchlein auf, steht das Gewässer drin: Angel rein, ist es nicht drin: Angel lieber draußen lassen. Fertig!
In D bin ich egal wo immer daran gebunden für das jeweilige Gewässer die passende Berechtigung zu kaufen.
Aber wenn wir Rechnungen aufmachen, kauf mal für 4-5 halbwegs vernünftige Gewässer in Deutschland Jahreskarten. Ich denke da bist du mit 300,- plus gut dabei.
Der Vispas kostet 33,- im Jahr, von den übrigen 270,- plus kann ich sehr häufig angeln fahren. Zumal es mit Camping jedes mal ein kleiner Kurzurlaub ist 
Aber wirtschaftlich lohnen tut sich Angeln eigentlich nie, ist mir schon klar und auch egal 

Nicht immer drauf los meckern, oft gibt es andere Hintergründe als der das ich hier schon alle Fische totgeknüppelt habe die ich fangen konnte. Im übrigen bin ich auch in Deutschland überzeugter "Catch & Decide" Angler, das allermeiste geht bei mir aus den verschiedensten Gründen zurück.


----------



## zanderzone (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Hecht in Holland*

Was mir einfach nur zu dem Thema einfällt:

*Als Gast hat man sich an die Gewohnheiten des Landes anzupassen. Wer das nicht kann, sollte zu hause bleiben..*

Ich angel nur noch in NL und nehme ab und zu auch mal nen Fisch mit.. Aber diese Abknüppelmentalität sollte besser in D bleiben..


----------

